

Putting the S in DBaaS - mlmilleratmit
https://cloudant.com/blog/putting-the-s-in-dbaas/

======
projuce
Great article, Jay definately hits the nail on the head "Kreps argues that
there is high value in having the same folks that write the database software
run the database software"

------
mlmilleratmit
There are obviously many providers that we could have put on here. I had fun
debating how to classify certain examples. E.g., Heroku's Postgres service.
Hosted or Managed?

